# Free Hand الابداع المعماري الابدي مهما صار الواقع اكثر افتراضية



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (19 سبتمبر 2007)

سمعتها من احد المسؤولين الكبار في محافظة عدن عند التقائي به
قاله بالحرف (اذا رأيت تصميم بالكمبيوتر مهما كان جميلا لا يروقني مثلما ارى خطوط متشابكة لمخطط بيد مهندس معماري متمكن) ويقصد بها الفري هاند
طبعا بعد مقولته رجعت الى الوراء ورأيت ان فعلا من اساسيات المعماري الحقيقي ان يحلم ويصمم عن طريق الاسكتشات
ومن هنا بحثت في مكتبتي المتواضعة واخرجت منها بعد المناظر لرسام احب العمارة الاسلامية وصورها بيده بشكل لذيذ وسهل
واكثر من هذا اكثر حيوية وتشعرك بعبق التاريخ وحضارتنا وتراثنا وبالفعل (شخبطة المعماري فن)
ورمضان كريم 




























خربطة صحيح ولكنها روعة ورونقها محسوس​


----------



## المهندس عمران (22 سبتمبر 2007)

حلو فعلاً


----------



## ragabgogo (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعزك يا باشمهندس معماري فكرتني بايام الكليه والرسم الفري هاند 
اصل احنا الي ان كنا في البكالوريوس كنا بنشتغل فري هاند وممنوع شغل الكمبيوتر منعا باتا لكن من ساعة ما تخرجت لم استخدم الفري هاند إالا في حالات قليله 
المهم ان الشغل فعلا حلو ربنا يزيدك يا معماري


----------



## معمارية من بغداد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا انا رايي ان المعماري لا يكون معماريا الا عند تمكنه من التعبير عن افكاره بالرسم اليدوي


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (22 سبتمبر 2007)

اخيييييييييييييييييييرا 
كنت اخاف ان اعلن اني احب رسم مناظير مشاريعي فري هاند من ايام الكليه وحتى الان واني لم اتعلم الاوتوكاد ثري دي ولا الفوتوشوب حتى لا اتهم بالتخلف والرجعيه ورغم اهميه هذه البرامج وجمال ماتخرجه الا اني لا زلت اعشق المنظور الفري هاند وهذا رايي وشكرا لك لانك فتحت هذا الموضوع فقد اخرجت ماكنت اخاف البوح به فالمنتدي يعج باعمال الزملاء المبدعه على الكمبيوتر والتي لا انكر روعتها ولكني لا زلت على رايي وشكرا


----------



## احمد امام حماد (22 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا جميلة واسمحوا لى ان اريكم مجموعة من اسكتشاتى المتواضعة
د احمد امام


----------



## jatli33 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

c'est le but de l'architecture "imagénation


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مهندسة / مروة اهلا بك اختي العزيزة ولماذا الخوف اي معماري اذا ما اتقن فن الرسم باليد والاسكتشات مع احترامي فهو غير معماري ابدا
وطبعا انا كمان كنت اخرج بعض المناظير لي بالاسكتشات واكيد كانت محل اعجاب المدرسين والزملاء لانها تدل على فن وعلم بنفس الوقت

اهلا استاذي د.احمد امام وتشرفنا بوضع رسوماتك ضمن مشاركتي لومافيها احراج او ازعاج لك


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ معماري حتى الرمق 
لماذا الخوف؟ لان اعضاء المنتدى وصلوا الى مراحل متقدمه جدا وماشاءالله لا قوة الابالله اصبحت تصل بالمنظور او التصميم الداخلي الى مايقرب الشكل الحقيقي من جودتها واتقانها بارك الله فيهم وظننت ان الرسم باليد والاسكتشات اصبحت موضه قديمه لا يهتم احد بها حتى بعثت موضوعك الجميل الذي اتمنى ان يشارك فيه الجميع وشكرا


----------



## CANAVARO (27 سبتمبر 2007)

لا شيء مثل free hand انها روعة اليد من الله سبحان الله وتعالى


----------



## mimi25 (27 سبتمبر 2007)

و هذا مثال حي عن روعة الخربشة 





و بعدين


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (27 سبتمبر 2007)

مثال جميل ومعبر ارجو ان يشارك الجميع باي اسكتشات لديهم فهي تشعر الانسان بروعه العماره وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

mimi25

مثل ماقلنا (خربشة المعماري فن)

شكرا لك وللجميع على المشاركة الفعالة اتمنى اضافة اي اسكتشات للمهندسين الافاضل


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا أخي معماري، و الله أرجو أن يضع لنا الإخوان الكرام خربشتهم الشخصية و خصوصا مشاريعهم الأولى في الكلية مهما كانت بسيطة أو فيها أخطاء، إنه إحساس فعلا رائع...
أنا بدوري سأبحث عن أول مشروع قمت به و سأضعه عن قريب انشاء الله تعالى


----------



## الملكة فريدة (30 سبتمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع ونرجو المزيد


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

جاري البحث عن الخربشات الهندسية اختي mimi25

شكرا اختي الملكة فريدة والفريد والرائع وجود اسكتشات لك اتمنى وضعها


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

لقد بحث في أرشيفي المصغر في البيت و وجدت أول عمل قمت به في الجامعة، أذكر أنها كانت ثاني حصة في الورشة حين أمرنا الاستاذ أن نرسم كشك في اقل من 10 دقائق ، كل على طريقته و حسب رغبته. هذا الكشك يكون في فناء مدرسة إبتدائية.

هذه هي خربشتي آنذاك...


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

بعد أن قبل الاستاذ بالشكل العام، قمت برسم المسقط و المقطع و الواجهة...


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)




----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (30 سبتمبر 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك اختي mimi25 تجاوبك كان سريعا بشكل ملفت جدا بس ياريت لو كنتي صغرتي ابعاج الرسمة لكي تتضح بشكل كامل 

جزاك الله خيرا ومنتظر اكثر منك ومن الشباب المهندسين والمهندسات


----------



## mimi25 (30 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا، والله اعذروني على الحجم الكبير لأنه لا يسمح باستيعاب الصور، والله راحت من بالي...
معليش سامحوني ها المرة


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (4 أكتوبر 2007)

منتظرين جديدك او قديمك واتمنى ارفاق مشاركات الاخوة الاعضاء الخربشية الاسكتشية لجعل البوم الابيض والاسود قمة في الرووعة


----------



## med-dz (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مهما وصلنا في تقنيات الإظهار المعماري ... فستظل ( الخربشات! ) هي الأفضل دوما ...

و تسطيع دائما أن تبين بها ما يجول في خاطرك بثواني معدودة ...

و تبقى ذكريات أيضا ... :56:

لك الشكر أخي على الموضوع ... و الشكر موصول لجميع الأعضاء المساهمين في اثراء الموضوع ..

تحياتي ،


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (6 أكتوبر 2007)

med-dz/ شكرا اخي العزيز على المرور المتواصل واتمنى نرى (الخربشات!) تبعك في القريب العاجل الغير آجل


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (21 أبريل 2008)

موضوع رائع أخي معماري حتى الرمق

بصراحة حكاية الفري هاند اكثر من رائعة


----------



## ميدو وليد (22 أبريل 2008)

a5er raw3aaaa masha allah yeslm edak


----------



## first-arch (23 أبريل 2008)

لا شيء مثل free hand انها روعة اليد من الله سبحان الله وتعالى


----------



## ابو هدير (23 أبريل 2008)

مشكوراخي حتى الرمق الاخير
عموماًكبار المهندسين العالميين امثال رايت وحبيبي اللورد السير نورمان فوسترجميعها اسكتشات ومن وين تجي الفكرةمندون اسكتشان
...


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (26 أبريل 2008)

اضم صوتي لك ابو هدير

اتمنى ان نقتبس من نجوم فن العمارة وهندستها القليل ولو حتى بالفري هاند اسكتش

ودمتم


----------



## المعماري اسامه (26 أبريل 2008)

كنت قبل فتره داخل الجامعه فطرحت موضوع لرئيس قسم العماره وهو صديق وقلت الطلبه الخريجين الان من الجامعه لا يفقهوا شئ فرد وقال لماذا بيتعلموا احسن تعليم وبستخدموا افضل البرامج للرسم يعني الكمبيوتر فرديت عليه بتمعن هذا المشكله التركيز استخدام الكمبيوتر وهذا ما جعل التقدير او السنس لدي المعماري مفقود وهذا سبب كافي لعدم مقدرته علي الابداع نحن لا نريد رسامين علي الكمبيوتر او مهندسين للاظهار المعماري نحن نريد مهندسين معمارين بالقلم الرصاص والدفتر المخطط يضعوا الفكرة ويبدا بتخيلها ورسمها والباقي من عمل الرسام مو المهندس، لكن بالفعل اري اغلب المعماريين رسامين مو مهندسين عمارة والله يستر مادة الرسم الحر بالمستقبل تلغى او ترسم علي الكمبيوتر ههههههههههه.
اشكرك جدا لموضوعك


----------



## midraw (5 سبتمبر 2008)

فعلا انا رايي ان المعماري لا يكون معماريا الا عند تمكنه من التعبير عن افكاره بالرسم اليدوي
خربشة المعماري فن حتى و لو ما فهمها حد


----------



## م تهاني (6 سبتمبر 2008)

كلامك صحيحح لكن المعماري الناجح هو الذي يستطيع التوفيق ما بين الكمبيوتر والفري هاند في تصميم مشاريعه والتعبير عنها
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (6 سبتمبر 2008)

قعلا الفري هاند بتعبر عن روعة الابداع عند المهندس المعماري و انا بعتقد انو المهندس اللي ما بيبدأ فكرة مشروعو بايدو و باسكتشاتو بكون فاشل لأنو الالة ما بتغني عن الابداع البشري


----------



## السوري الدمشقي (6 سبتمبر 2008)

شيءرائع جداً


----------



## assiakheir (14 مايو 2009)

أرجو المساعدة الصور لاتظهر و يظهر بدلها x


----------



## assiakheir (14 مايو 2009)

أرجو المساعدة الصور لاتظهرو شكرا جزيلا


----------



## med89 (14 مايو 2009)

*الكمبيوتر استعمل لتسهيل عملية التصميم ولتدعيم اليد واختصار الوقت لكن اساس عملية التصميم ومبداها هو اليد طبعا لكننا لا نستطيع انكار تطور الحاسب وما وصلت اليه البرامج لحد الان وخاصة الماكس والمايا..... ومشكوووور على هذا الموضوع وممكن اعادة رفع الصور لانها غير ظاهرة........
*


----------



## المعماري السوري (15 مايو 2009)

مضوع رائع جدا ومهم نرجو المزيد


----------



## مينة احمد (15 مايو 2009)

رغم أن الرسومات لا تظهر معي , و لا اعرف السبب 
و لكن لا يمنع ذلك أن أشارككم 
لا أجد أجمل من عمل اليد , و ان وصلت التكنولوجيا 
الى اكثر مما وصلت اليه حاليا , فحقيقتا خربشة المعماري
المتمكن فن و جمال .
شكرا لك أخي ....و بارك الله في الجميع


----------

